

Is this site gonna make it? - Fuca
http://www.mjutv.com

======
nreece
The website looks alright. The concept seems interesting. Just wondering, who
are the key competitors in this space (i.e. combining and creating a stream of
online videos).

------
oldgregg
it might make it... to /dev/null

------
hoffmabc
no

